# Assembly Manual



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Day All

Is there an assembly manual available for the 1966 GTO's.

I can find ones for the '67 model but none for the '66.

Trying to tidy up some details.

Thanks to all who respond.

Omni:cheers


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Pontiac-Tempest-LeMans-Repair-Reprint/dp/B00435KTRW


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Unfortunately, no reproduction Assembly Manuals are avail for '66 Pontiac A body's. 
The '67 Pontiac A body Assembly Manual has been out for 25 years, & it's one of the poorer quality reproduced Assembly Manuals, many pages are next to impossible to make out. Cant say, I'd recommend it to a '66 restorer, so many items on a '67 are different than ona '66, though a few items would crossover. 


Have several copies of the '70 & '71 Pontiac Abody Assembly Manual. Bought first copies in the early 90's. Also own the '71, 72, 73 Pontiac Service Manuals, along with the '71 Fisher Body Manual. By prob a 100-1 ratio, I access the '71 Assembly Manual many times more than the '71 Pontiac Service Manual. The Pontiac Service Manual is helpful, but has its share of errors as it was printed quite a few months before actual model year production began. The nice thing about the few yes of reproduced factory Assembly Manuals, one can read the revisions in top right corner, & spot when Pontiac Engineering required a change. Very very valuable info when documenting differences in production, & embarking on a very high level restoration.


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

I saw a shop manual with a cd on ebay maybe that would help.


----------

